# E3 visa appointment processing time (in Australia) and options outside of Australia ?



## fhassan (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey all, Current wait time for e3 visa appointments seem to be at least 3-4 months in Australia. Based on what I have seen on US high consulate website. Does anyone know otherwise. 

Has any first time e3 visa applicant applied for the visa outside of Australia ? Is it recommended ?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

From what others have posted that 3-4 months sounds about right. 

Perfect storm of COVID backlog, temporary closure of the Sydney Consulate means huge queues in Melbourne (now covering the entire East Coast)

You might want to investigate Perth - when I last looked at the wait time there was about a month, but it may be that there backlog has increased.

As to heading to say NZ, many consulates have limits in place on non-resident visa applications and appointments . So you would need to investigate with the specific consulate in question as to whether they would take up your application.


----------



## fhassan (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Moulard. Perth is 99 days wait for non immigrant visas when I checked yesterday. The lowest wait time in nearest geography seems to be Singapore with 3 days wait. Is it recommended for first time e3 visa applicants to apply in Singapore ?. Any thoughts on how US consulate in Singapore may treat first time E3 visa applicants ? I am currently in Australia. 

This is quite tricky as employer says that the wait time for appointment is quite long and sometimes it is not possible for them to wait for that long.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I do not know. I can simply say that I am aware that some consulates have requirements that you live in their jurisdiction to provide certain (but not all) visa services.

Where are you at in the process? Have you actually got an interview appointment date? 

Once you have an appointment you may well be able to reschedule sooner because openings do occur due to cancellations.

You just need to monitor slots regularly every day or two to be able to swoop in.


----------



## fhassan (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the insights. Very early in the process. Having interviews with employers at this stage. Couple of them alluded to long wait times for e3 visa appointment while discussing visa options. So I checked the consulate website and saw that minimum wait time is at least 100 calendar days within Australia.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Read somewhere in the other discussions...
Applying for E-3 visa as soon as you become an AU Citizen may affect the outcome?
Visa officer suspects you took longer path to enter US?

How true is this? thoughts pls...


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Consular officials are required to follow policy and regulations on this sort of thing - as length of citizenship is not mentioned anywhere I do not believe it is true.

Without knowing the details, what I suspect is happening, is that someone has applied for an E3 visa in a third country. 

There ARE policies in place at some consulates to limit support for certain visas to residents of that country.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Moulard said:


> Consular officials are required to follow policy and regulations on this sort of thing - as length of citizenship is not mentioned anywhere I do not believe it is true.
> 
> Without knowing the details, what I suspect is happening, is that someone has applied for an E3 visa in a third country.
> 
> There ARE policies in place at some consulates to limit support for certain visas to residents of that country.


How is the IT job market in the US atm..I am looking at options


----------

